# Sedatives for shipping dogs?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Locally here the two airlines that ship dogs around oz have gone anal on the shipping of "dangerous" or "aggressive" dogs. 
I took a female Dutchie down to be shipped to a friend and they had a nice metal wire crate for her. I put her in and she was fine. So the airline dude comes up, bends over her in the crate and bangs down the shipping stickers right above her head on top of the crate. Well, she barked at him and the guy shits himself and said "no, no shes dangerous". I spent another 10 minutes arguing with them to load her and finally she got on the plane.
So I was wondering what stuff do you guys use thats safe for dogs and will chill them out for shipping? I have had people mention antihistamines and valium, but Im looking for some over the counter phamacy stuff? 
Thx


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Locally here the two airlines that ship dogs around oz have gone anal on the shipping of "dangerous" or "aggressive" dogs.
> I took a female Dutchie down to be shipped to a friend and they had a nice metal wire crate for her. I put her in and she was fine. So the airline dude comes up, bends over her in the crate and bangs down the shipping stickers right above her head on top of the crate. Well, she barked at him and the guy shits himself and said "no, no shes dangerous". I spent another 10 minutes arguing with them to load her and finally she got on the plane.
> So I was wondering what stuff do you guys use thats safe for dogs and will chill them out for shipping? I have had people mention antihistamines and valium, but Im looking for some over the counter phamacy stuff?
> Thx


This is a problem that I deal with every week. I have tried everything under the sun to calm them down. Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't work so well. What worked the best for me was to develop a relationship with the folks at the ticket counter. After a few hundred visits they get to know you. I had to educate them about the fact that not all dogs that bark in their crates are "dangerous". I took a few social dogs who barked like idiots in the crate and let them out to visit with the people at the counter. Once they got that concept down, then I can slip in a few who really are dangerous and they will believe that the dog is just barking like all of the others are doing. I had a few long talks with the manager at the ticket counter to establish a relationship with him. Now they know me and they know that most of my dogs bark. Hell, they even let me ship an 85 lb GSD in a size 400 to Alaska last week. That would have never worked at any other airport for me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Both my dogs are extremely crate aggressive. I felt fortunate that Continental Airlines flew them from the US to Costa Rica. They were going NUTS when I checked them in. The flight attendants siad they were insane on the tarmac in Houston when changing planes. 

I can't remember what the vet prescribed to calm them down before the flights but it didn't help at all. I tried experimenting with various doses 2 weeks before I flew them but all bets were off the day of the flight. 

You need to be careful because the airlines can refuse a dog they suspect is drugged. It's walking a fine line. You can't just knock the dog out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

ACE sometimes works well, or at least brings them down a notch or two


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> ACE sometimes works well, or at least brings them down a notch or two


Now I remember what the vet prescribed. You triggered my memory. It was ACE. It didn't work my two. I gave them a hefty dose.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe the airlines thought getting these dangerous dogs out of the USA and out to another country was the best thing they could do...lol



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Both my dogs are extremely crate aggressive. I felt fortunate that Continental Airlines flew them from the US to Costa Rica. They were going NUTS when I checked them in. The flight attendants siad they were insane on the tarmac in Houston when changing planes.
> 
> I can't remember what the vet prescribed to calm them down before the flights but it didn't help at all. I tried experimenting with various doses 2 weeks before I flew them but all bets were off the day of the flight.
> 
> You need to be careful because the airlines can refuse a dog they suspect is drugged. It's walking a fine line. You can't just knock the dog out.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Maybe the airlines thought getting these dangerous dogs out of the USA and out to another country was the best thing they could do...lol


You should have been there when we landed at the small airport in Liberia, Costa Rica. The dogs didn't loose any of their energy on the long flight. They were still going WILD. 

They just wanted to get me out of the airport ASAP. Costa Rica Customs didn't check a thing. I got shuffled right out of the building.\\/


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember my dad using Gravol as a sedative for our dogs when we flew them, literally, across the country. This was quite a while ago, mind you.

Here is a link that I found that has some more info:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1459&aid=1399


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I shipped my bull terrier recently and almost didn't get him on the plane because he was 'vicious'. The freight guy walked up to the crate where I was and patted my shoulder and the dog went nuts. Stupid me for training the whole 'I am getting attacked and crawl to open the crate with my last breath' scenario. I had to let him out and calm him down and took 30 minutes explaining that he's a TempTested dog blah blah blah. Benedryl works wonders.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting thread. Maybe the dangers of not sedating a crate-aggressive dog are bigger than the dangers of sedation ... I don't know.

http://petairways.com/content/sedate-a-dog-or-cat-before-air-travel

http://www.ehow.com/how_2213465_fly-dogs-airplane.html


Also:_QUOTE: 
Disadvantages
.... The primary disadvantage of sedating pets for air travel is that there is no one to check on them nor offer medical care if problems arise. As with any drug, sedatives have side effects. The most profound and potentially life threatening problem associated with sedation is the effect on blood pressure. Most sedatives lower the blood pressure which can make your pet groggy and cold. Cargo cabins are not heated and, in cold weather, are quite cool. This cool environment, accompanied by lower blood pressure and a colder body temperature, can result in hypothermia. If left untreated, hypothermia and low blood pressure can be fatal. Another concern is that the effect of high altitude on the action of sedatives is unknown. What is known is that sedative use has been implicated as a contributing factor to many pet air travel deaths.

Overall, sedation for traveling pets is NOT recommended. *Even for those pets that may benefit from sedation, the owner must be thoroughly aware of all the complications, side effects and risks of using a sedative.* .... END_ from http://www.petplace.com/dogs/pros-cons-of-sedation-for-your-dog/page1.aspx_

QUOTE: Over-sedation is the most frequent cause of animal fatalities during airline transport and accounts for more than half of all fatalities in animals when flying. Except in unusual circumstances, veterinarians should not dispense sedatives for animals that are to be transported. ... The effects of sedatives are unpredictable when given to an animal inside an aircraft being exposed to air pressure. At altitude, the physiologic changes from sedatives and/or tranquilizers may be enhanced. There have been a number of instances where sedated pets traveling by air needed veterinary care to recover from the sedation. Some pets could not be revived. Occasionally, owners have given repeated doses to ensure a comfortable journey for their pet. ... Although sedatives and/or tranquilizers should never be repeated for animals traveling by air, sedated pets may have adverse reactions in pressurized aircraft even when single doses are administered. Animals can respond very differently to sedatives and/or tranquilizers under normal circumstances. Cats for instance become more excited following the administration of "sedating" drugs. END _from http://en.allexperts.com/q/Travel-Pets-3101/Airplane-travel-dogs.htm


QUOTE: Whether flying in the cabin or as checked baggage, animals are exposed to increased altitude pressure of approximately 8,000 feet. Increased altitude, according to Dr. Olson, can create respiratory and cardiovascular problems for dogs and cats who are sedated or tranquilized. "Brachycephalic dogs and cats [those with short, wide heads] are especially affected," says Dr. Olson. "Although thousands of pets are transported uneventfully by air, airline officials believe that when deaths occur they often result from the use of sedation." END from http://www.healthypet.com/PetCare/PetCareArticle.aspx?art_key=d39ad883-f880-4bc2-8b5b-b4b44a5d6dc7

Disclaimer: I have no first-hand experience with sedating dogs to fly.

So I guess the primary message from above is: "Even for those pets that may benefit from sedation, the owner must be thoroughly aware of all the complications, side effects and risks of using a sedative."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Connie - That's why I experimented with ACE before I actually flew them. It didn't help anyway once they got hyped.

This issue is more and more airlines are refusing aggressive dogs. I felt very lucky that Continental flew my dogs. I almost think it depends on who you get at the counter. 

Even at that, I have many extra drill holes in my crate where they strapped and double strapped the dogs into the crate so there was no chance of escape. They made me stand there while they drilled to try to calm them down. I actually think they got more pissed.

The dogs demolished the little plastic crate water and food dishes before I even left the check in counter.


----------

